# UMBAU-thread: ti-rohloff wird kettenschalter



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

da meine zeit es in den letzten zwei jahren nicht mehr zugelassen hat, habe ich a) hier nur noch wenig gepostet und b) meine räder gefahren, aber nicht mehr gepimpt. aber das ist ja kein leben!

also habe ich mich zur absurdesten form des umbaus entschieden: ich habe aus meinem van nicholas zion rohloff ein kettenschaltungsbike gemacht. warum?

weil mir der rahmen gefällt, ich mich nach langem zweifeln fest entschlossen habe die rohloff nabe zu verkaufen und weil ich bock drauf hatte.

also werde ich in den kommenden tagen hier einige bilder präsentieren, euch die custom-made lösungen näherbringen und mich beschimpfen lassen 

basis war das hier:






nachdem ich dem goldrausch wieder entsagt hatte, gab es auch mal eine nüchterne variante:






was folgte, waren säge- und schleifarbeiten am rahmen, da die rohloff-spezifischen details weichen mußten, außerdem war da das mega-oversized innenlager aufgrund der exzenter-lösung. 

morgen mehr dazu. gute nacht!


----------



## gtbiker (27. Oktober 2010)

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Oktober 2010)

Ebenfalls, das Ausgangsprodukt war ja schon klasse. 

Erzählst Du uns zwischen den Detaillösungen auch, warum Du die Rohloff nicht mehr wolltest?


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ebenfalls, das Ausgangsprodukt war ja schon klasse.
> 
> Erzählst Du uns zwischen den Detaillösungen auch, warum Du die Rohloff nicht mehr wolltest?



am ende war es am ehesten das thema, das mich das gewicht trotz aller bemühungen nicht zufrieden gestellt hat sowie die nummer mit dem unter-last-schalten...

zudem bin ich zugegebenermaßen weniger bei wetterumständen unterwegs, die den einsatz der rohloff notwendig machen, als ich es mir selber immer eingebildet habe.

außerdem hatte ich nichts mehr zu umbauen, da das bike wirklich fertig war.

man weiß es nicht


----------



## msony (27. Oktober 2010)

Wird bestimmt voll der Renner mit Kettenschaltung.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

ich fange mal mit der kettenstrebe auf der disc-seite an. hier befanden sich die zugührung für die rohloff sowie der anschlag für die gegenhalter.

spätenstens danach weiß man, wie mühselig es ist titan zu bearbeiten. 





das ergebnis nach säge, grober feile, feiner feile, schlüsselfeile, nassem schleifpapier und stahlwolle läßt dann aber nichts mehr erahnen.


----------



## erkan1984 (27. Oktober 2010)

!abo!


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sauber entfernt, aber warum das? Jetzt kannst Du die Rohloff nicht mehr zurückrüsten, falls Dir mal danach ist, bzw. nicht mehr so elegant...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Oktober 2010)

Schade drum. Aber spannend, was daraus wird.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ja, sauber entfernt, aber warum das? Jetzt kannst Du die Rohloff nicht mehr zurückrüsten, falls Dir mal danach ist, bzw. nicht mehr so elegant...



tja, das ist die konsequenz - macht es aber auch reizvoll! ich habe aber in der tat lange drüber nachgedacht, ob ich den schritt mache und bin eine zeitlang mit dem originalrahmen und kettenschaltung gefahren, um zu sehen ob es funktioniert und ob ich damit glücklich werde. irgendwann war aber klar, das ich den rest dann auch durchziehen muß. sonst gäbe es den thread auch nicht ...


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

um das thema kettenstrebe abzuschließen:

die verlängerten ausfallenden auf der discseite mußten natürlich auch angepaßt werden!





positiver nebeneffekt: gewichtsverlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

der umbau besteht natürlich nicht nur aus wegfeilen, sondern dann und wann auch durch dranbauen. als erstes kommt das schaltauge, denn das fehlt dem rohloffer normalerweise.





möglich macht das dieses frästeil, welches mein schwiegervater nach vorgabe gefertigt hat. größste schwierigkeit war dabei, die schwünge zu übertragen, damit es paßgenau sitzt, nicht zu wuchtig wird und trotzdem ausreichend steif ist. 

auf der innenseite sieht man das ganz gut:






den oberen teil werde ich irgendwann mal optimieren, damit es sich noch etwas eleganter an den rahmen anschmiegt.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (28. Oktober 2010)

Interessantes Projekt! Das Schaltauge sieht toll aus.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Teil! Ich liebe gefräßte Teile


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Oktober 2010)

Einen Schwiegervater, der einem massgefertigte Teile dreht, wünscht sich jeder...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnt Tränen in die Augen kriegen angesichts dieses Frevels ;-(

Aber wenigstens schaut es wie immer sehr gut aus was du da bastelst !

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Kettenschaltungs Fully Rahmen mit Rohloff kompatibel zu machen, vieleicht sollte ich das ja auch mal Dokumentieren.......


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei einen Kettenschaltungs Fully Rahmen mit Rohloff kompatibel zu machen, vieleicht sollte ich das ja auch mal Dokumentieren.......


Ich würde beide Threads verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (28. Oktober 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> also habe ich mich zur absurdesten form des umbaus entschieden: ich habe aus meinem van nicholas zion rohloff ein kettenschaltungsbike gemacht.



 



> warum?
> 
> weil mir der rahmen gefällt, ich mich nach langem zweifeln fest entschlossen habe die rohloff nabe zu verkaufen und weil ich bock drauf hatte.
> 
> also werde ich in den kommenden tagen hier einige bilder präsentieren, euch die custom-made lösungen näherbringen und mich beschimpfen lassen


Aber aber.

Wenn du meinst, warum nicht.
Auch wenn ich es nicht gut heiße 

Egal, interessenter Thread


----------



## ufp (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ich könnt Tränen in die Augen kriegen angesichts dieses Frevels ;-(


 me too



> Ich bin gerade dabei einen Kettenschaltungs Fully Rahmen mit Rohloff kompatibel zu machen, vieleicht sollte ich das ja auch mal Dokumentieren.......


*Unbedingt!*


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Oktober 2010)

nächste baustelle:

ein groooßes innenlagergehäuse






das herstellerseitig montierte exzenter-innenlager von bushnell wollte ich aufgrund des gewichts von 140 gr. nicht wieder montieren. zudem wollte ich gerne pressfit-lager verwenden, welche nicht kompatibel waren. also mußte wieder mal mein schwiegervater herhalten und eine adapterlösung fräsen:





ursprungsgewicht leider wieder knapp 135 gr., also mußte ich frevel betreiben und habe die feile angesetzt. nicht schön, aber selten 
ergebnis ein gewicht von 86 gr.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Oktober 2010)

Wegen 50 Gramm am Tretlager so ein Aufwand? 

Egal, Respekt vor deinem Enthusiasmus und handwerklichem Geschick.


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Oktober 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wegen 50 Gramm am Tretlager so ein Aufwand?



+ die leichteren pressfit-lager! für 80 gramm hat mancher schon ganz andere dinge getan...


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Oktober 2010)

eingebaut schaut das ganze dann so aus:


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Oktober 2010)

jetzt sind die pressfit-lager auch drin!






aber es geht noch weiter...


----------



## Matze. (29. Oktober 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> nächste baustelle:
> 
> ein groooßes innenlagergehäuse
> 
> ...





Schaut eher aus wie von einem Marder rausgenagt Gottseidank ist das Gelumpe versenkt



> Egal, Respekt vor deinem Enthusiasmus und handwerklichem Geschick.



Mein Respekt hast du auch, jetzt darfst aber nicht mehr murksen


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. Oktober 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Schaut eher aus wie von einem Marder rausgenagt Gottseidank ist das Gelumpe versenkt
> 
> 
> 
> Mein Respekt hast du auch, jetzt darfst aber nicht mehr murksen



das bleibt natürlich nicht so. wenn wieder zeit da ist, wird das vernünftig gemacht. auf die schnelle zum testen muss es erstmal reichen!


----------



## Speedskater (30. Oktober 2010)

Frevel! 

Wenn an das Bike eine Kettenschaltung kommt, warum hast du den Tretlager-Adapter exzentrisch gemacht und nicht einfach konzentrisch?
Und sehe ich da eine Madenschraube zum fixieren des adapters?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frevel!
> 
> Wenn an das Bike eine Kettenschaltung kommt, warum hast du den Tretlager-Adapter exzentrisch gemacht und nicht einfach konzentrisch?
> Und sehe ich da eine Madenschraube zum fixieren des adapters?
> ...



konzentrisch deshalb, weil es vorher auch so montiert war und es gut gepaßt hat. zudem ist so der schwerpunkt am niedrigsten.

mit der madenschraube wird der adapter fixiert (in der testphase). der finale adapter wird dann geklebt.


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

die zugführung unter dem tretlager ist so gelöst:


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

oh, ich sehe gerade auf dem foto zum ersten mal, das der zug nicht ganz sauber läuft. da gibts noch was zu tun...


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

eine letzte baustelle war die tatsache, daß das untere flaschenhaltergewinde im sitzrohr genau unter der schelle des umwerfers saß. also mußte das runtergeschliffen werden, damit die schelle sauber drüber läuft.


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2010)

Klugscheißmodus an/

Und warum hast Du keinen top swing Umwerfer verwendet?
Da sitzt die Schelle unter den Leitblechen.

/Klugscheißmodus aus


----------



## msony (2. November 2010)

Warscheinlich wollte er einen bestimmten Umwerfer fahren,und nicht einen x beliebigen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2010)

Wenn man das schöne Rohloff Bike eh verschandelt, ist das dann auch wurscht.


----------



## enweh (2. November 2010)

Dafür ist man nun den agilitätshemmenden Masseklumpen los.


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

msony schrieb:


> Warscheinlich wollte er einen bestimmten Umwerfer fahren,und nicht einen x beliebigen.



korrekt!

zum einen sollte es ein rr-umwerfer sein, da ich nur zweifach vorne fahre und ich bin alles andere als ein topswing-umwerfer-fan.




Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn man das schöne Rohloff Bike eh verschandelt, ist das dann auch wurscht.



speedskater, ich glaube du bist befangen   aber das sei dir gestattet. was genau empfindest du denn als verschandelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2010)

Oliver, Du hast recht. Ich bin natürlich befangen und es war auch mehr als Provokation gedacht.  

Es ist für mich genau so wenig nachvollziehbar, wenn man einen Rahmen, der für eine Rohloff Speedhub ungeeignet ist, mit einer Speedhub ausrüstet, wie Rahmen für Rohloff Speedhub mit einer Kettenschaltung ausrüstet. Das Ergebnis bleibt einfach suboptimal, auch wenn es wie bei dir handwerklich perfekt ausgeführt wird.

Ist halt die Frage ob es sich rechnet, den Rahmen für Rohloff Speedhub zu verkaufen und einen für Kettenschaltung zu kaufen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## *adrenalin* (3. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis bleibt einfach suboptimal, auch wenn es wie bei dir handwerklich perfekt ausgeführt wird.



das ist halt die frage. was genau ist suboptimal an der lösung? ich will nichts schönreden was nicht schön ist, aber bspw. rotwild schweißt super aufwending große gehäuse in die rahmen, um dann kleinere tretlager wiederum darin unterzubringen mit dem ziel, den tretlagerbereich steifer zu machen.

vllt. habe ich den steifsten ti-tretlager-bereich on earth? 





Speedskater schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage ob es sich rechnet, den Rahmen für Rohloff Speedhub zu verkaufen und einen für Kettenschaltung zu kaufen.



wenn das so wäre, hätte ich es gemacht. ist aber nicht zu realisieren bzw. nur mit großem verlust.

dann kommt der nächste punkt ins spiel: man denkt über alternativen nach und dann fängt man feuer...


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> dann kommt der nächste punkt ins spiel: man denkt über alternativen nach und dann fängt man feuer...



genau DAS macht ein Projekt aus  Mainstream Lösungen sind oft eben keine Lösungen  Sonst würden wir alle Bulls oder Canyon fahren....


----------



## Speedskater (3. November 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> das ist halt die frage. was genau ist suboptimal an der lösung?



Ich meine nicht das Tretlager, sondern Zuganschläge, das Flaschenhaltergewinde und solche Kleinigkeiten. Die bei einem Rahmen für Rohloff Speedhub anders sind als bei einem Kettenschalter.

@Catsoft, wenn Du in mein Fotoalbum schaust, wirst Du sicher keine Mainstream Lösungen finden.


----------



## msony (12. November 2010)

Wann gehts weiter !?


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2010)

viel fehlt ja nicht mehr. mir ist ein foto abhanden gekommen, dann liefere ich auch den rest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. November 2010)

So richtig beschimpft hat Dich ja offensichtlich noch niemand...also muss ich es wohl tun:

wie doof muss man sein und einen solch tollen Rahmen so zu verschandeln????
Oder:
Anleitung für Schwindelige:  wie verhunzt man einen Traumrahmen ????

Manch einer wäre froh den zu haben....

Wäre es nicht logischer gewesen wenn Du Dir einen komplett anderen Rahmen besorgt hättest????

Es tut mir in der Seele weh!!!!


----------



## matsch (19. November 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> So richtig beschimpft hat Dich ja offensichtlich noch niemand...also muss ich es wohl tun:
> 
> wie doof muss man sein und einen solch tollen Rahmen so zu verschandeln????
> Oder:
> ...



Bitte lese den Text da steht alles drin! Und nun verschandeln wir mal den tollen Thread nicht.  Der Umbau hat Qualität.


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. November 2010)

foto wieder da, also kann ich das thema zu ende bringen:






das nicht jeder meinen umbau charmant findet ist völlig klar. die beweggründe habe ich erläutert, muß aber auch nicht jeder nachvollziehen können.

aber vorwürfe wie: 

_"wie doof muss man sein und einen solch tollen Rahmen so zu verschandeln???
Oder:
Anleitung für Schwindelige: wie verhunzt man einen Traumrahmen ????"_

sind wenig konstruktiv. wenn wenigstens konkretisiert würde was genau verschandelt oder verhunzt ist, dann könnte ich dazu stellung nehmen. in meinen augen ist "verhunzt" = technisch mangelhaft oder optisch unsauber gelöst.






sicherlich zu diskussionen führen wird meine interpretation der 2fach schaltung, die ich allerdings seit mehr als zwei jahren an meinen bikes fahre. kombi aus 22/36 ist für mich perfekt, dennoch werde ich sicherlich im kommenden jahr mal eine "echte" 2fach-kurbel mit einem 38er blatt probieren. das weglassen des großen blattes macht die xtr nicht schöner...


----------



## Havi (23. November 2010)

Ich fand das Rad ja schon in der Rohloff Variante geil, aber einen solchen Umbau so handwerklich perfekt hinzubekommen: Fetter Respekt!

Wirklich schönes Rad!!!!!


----------



## zingel (23. November 2010)

schön gemacht - in meinen Augen aber trotzdem das dümmste Projekt des Jahres.


----------



## Rolf (23. November 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> schön gemacht - in meinen Augen aber trotzdem das dümmste Projekt des Jahres.



Sehe ich genauso


----------



## oldman (23. November 2010)

ja, ich hätte die karre auch nicht umgebaut, sondern verkauft und was neues organisiert.
aber: die handwerkliche umsetzung ist absolut top, chapeau.


----------



## msony (23. November 2010)

Und das Gewicht?
Schön gemacht.


----------



## gtbiker (23. November 2010)

Ich finds klasse und kann die Gründe verstehen.
Frage: Wenn du die untere Flaschenhalteröse (->UW-Klemme) weggeschleift hast, warum nicht auch gleich die obere? Gibts da noch ne Absicht (z.Bsp. Pumpe befestigen) oder nicht? 
Grüße


----------



## *adrenalin* (23. November 2010)

msony schrieb:


> Und das Gewicht?
> Schön gemacht.



9,2 kg wie´s da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. November 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse und kann die Gründe verstehen.
> Frage: Wenn du die untere Flaschenhalteröse (->UW-Klemme) weggeschleift hast, warum nicht auch gleich die obere? Gibts da noch ne Absicht (z.Bsp. Pumpe befestigen) oder nicht?
> Grüße



zwei gründe:

1. faulheit! es ist eine sauuuuuuarbeit, das sauber hinzubekommen.
2. das gewindeloch kann ja nicht offen bleiben, also schraube rein. dann siehts wieder aus wie vorher ...

das untere loch habe ich mit knet-alu gefüllt und verschliffen.


----------



## Slow (23. November 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> 9,2 kg wie´s da steht.



hätte gedacht, dass du relativ locker unter 9kg kommst. Ist der Rahmen denn so schwer?

Ansonsten siehts jetzt mindestens so super aus, wie mit Rohloff.

Das einzige, was mich optisch noch stören würde, sind die silbernen Bremsgriffe. Aber die tauscht man nicht eben mal, einpaar Griffe oder Schrauben...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## enweh (25. November 2010)

Ich würde die rot eloxierten Teile gegen dezentere Adäquate austauschen. Von mir aus auch _nach_ Weihnachten ;]


----------



## ronmen (11. Februar 2011)

mich würde mal interessieren, was der van nicholas rahmen auf die waage gebracht hat!?

post scriptum: hast du irgendwas an der gabel gemacht ? irgendwie sieht die front kippeliger aus als zuvor (rohloff bilder) oder ist es nur ne ungünstige perspektive ?

alles gute
ronmen


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Februar 2011)

ronmen schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren, was der van nicholas rahmen auf die waage gebracht hat!?
> 
> post scriptum: hast du irgendwas an der gabel gemacht ? irgendwie sieht die front kippeliger aus als zuvor (rohloff bilder) oder ist es nur ne ungünstige perspektive ?
> 
> ...



rahmen 1.604 gr OHNE innenlager(adapter). der liegt bei 80 bis 140 gr., je nach version.

an der gabel habe ich nix gemacht, wird wohl dem foto geschuldet sein...


----------



## Affekopp (15. Februar 2011)

Hi *adrenalin, 

verfolge den Thread schon seit einiger Zeit. Spiele momentan wieder einmal mit dem Gedanken mir eine Rohloff Nabe zuzulegen! 

Könntest du bitte erörtern, warum du wieder von Naben- auf Kettenschaltung "zurück"baust? Was hat dich an der Rohloff gestört (Antriebseinflüsse, Gewichtsverteilung, etc.)? Spürst du einen Unterschied der Aggilität. 

Für eine möglichst ausführliche Antwort wäre sehr dankbar. 

Thx


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Februar 2011)

hi affekopp,

hatte ich irgendwo schon mal geschrieben. vorab: im augenblick baue ich die rohloff wieder auf.

aber:
* manchmal stört mich das erschwerte schalten unter last. dann fehlt einfach der schwung beim schweren bergauf-treten, weil man eine einmal kurz innehalten muß damit man schalten kann
* ich kann mich nicht dauerhaft davon überzeugen, das der widerstand doch höher ist als bei der kettenschaltung

trotzdem:
* die cleane optik ist klasse
* kein klappern/scheppern 
* am wochenende im matsch mit der kettenschaltung ging zwischendrin nix mehr, danach 30 min. bikewäsche. das rohloff-bike stellste einfach in die ecke, vor der nächsten tour zweimal aufticken lassen und der dreck fällt ab
* man schaltet, ohne zu schauen (nach kettenschräglauf oder vorne schalten/hinten nachjustieren)


ergo: ICH brauche zwei bikes (je nach mood und wetterlage). den leichten kettenschalter und das sorglos-rohloff bike.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2011)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ergo: ICH brauche zwei bikes (je nach mood und wetterlage). den leichten kettenschalter und das sorglos-rohloff bike.



Stimmt, ein Bike für jede Gelegenheit gibt es halt nicht. Man benötigt mehrere Bikes eins für Schmuddelwetter, ein für schönes Wetter, ein zum hoch fahren und eins zum runter fahren.


----------



## hackspechtchen (19. Februar 2011)

Fährt eigentlich jemand eine Rohloff in Verbindung mit z.B. einer 2- oder 3-fach-Kurbel? Wäre sowas nicht das ultimative Bergauffahrrad?

Man müsste halt noch 'nen Kettenspanner ranbasteln, aber dann wäre es technisch möglich, oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2011)

Machbar ist so was, bleibt die Frage ob es sinnvoll ist.
Mit eine Primärübersetzung von 38/16 entspricht der 1. Gang 22/32 
und der14. Gang 44/12, sollte für ein Mountainbike vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## hackspechtchen (19. Februar 2011)

Aha. Wie rechnest du die Übersetzungsverhältnisse aus?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2011)

mit excel

Im Anhang den Audruck als PDF


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Mai 2011)

update. schaltauge war nicht stabil genug und der winkel stimmte auch nicht ganz. hier die neue lösung:










da mir auch noch der modifizierte innenlageradapter fehlt, habe ich das alte bushnell wieder eingebaut und für die übergangszeit mit einfach-kettenblatt getestet. wenn´s keine berge geben würde keine schlechte sache....






aussehen tut´s im augenblick so, aber umwerfer und andere kurbel kommen wieder dran.


----------



## Mais (11. Juni 2011)

wenn ich's müsste und könnte, würde ichs auch machen.
Klasse projekt 

Den Kritikern bleibt zu sagen: Wenn man "seinen" Rahmen gefunden hat, also einen der perfekt passt, dann tut man sich schwer damit, den einzutauschen.
Daher finde ich es sehr nachvollziehbar, dass der TO so einen Eingriff vornimmt.


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Juli 2011)

es geht voran, wenn auch nur in kleinen schritten. nach dem verzicht auf das große kettenblatt kam der versuch, auch auf das kleine zu verzichten. erstaunlicherweise funktioniert das im siebengebirge viel besser, als es die schnappsidee zunächst vermuten ließ.

also mußte ich mich mit dem thema kettenführung beschäftigen, da ich nicht mit einem stillgelegten umwerfer durch die gegend fahren wollte. ohne kefü geht es eben auch nicht.

bei e*thirteen gibt es den xcx, der aber 110,- euro kostet! nur die kunststoff-führung kostet aber nur 15,- euro und läßt sich mit einer umwerferschelle kombinieren:














achtung: das ist ein allererster versuch, nicht die endversion. funktioniert aber. ziel ist ähnlich des e-type umwerfers eine montage an einer carbonplatte, die sich am exzenter abstützt. sieht sicherlich cleaner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (12. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre neben meiner Rohloff im Enduro Fully auch ein HT mit 1x10 (32, 11/36) und bin immer wieder fasziniert, wie gut das läuft!
Auf jeden Fall Welten besser als die 8er Alfine vorher und so gut, dass die Rohloff in letzter Zeit öfter zu Hause bleibt 
Aktuell überlege ich sogar, dass Enduro mal mit 1x10 zu testen...


Klemmung über Tretlager geht bei dir nicht wegen dem Exenter?
Da gäbe es neben der Rohloff DH Führung noch die Paul Components Führung:
http://www.paulcomp.com/chainkeeper.html
oder die Widget Kettenblätter mir integrierter Führung:
http://www.widgit.com.au/
(von denen ich zufälligerwiese ein 32er abzugeben hätte...)

Oder hier für kleines Geld:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=475
Von denen fahre ich die Version mit Innenlagerklemmung:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=362


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. Juli 2011)

hi othu,

danke für die tollen links. 

ich kann evtl. am innenlager klemmen, das habe ich noch nicht probiert da ich die "richtige" kurbel nebst innenlageradapter noch nicht montiert habe.

was wiegt denn die widgit-lösung? ist das konkurrenzfähig (ca. 70-90 gr.)?

gruß!


----------



## othu (15. Juli 2011)

Moin,

keine Ahnung, mit Gewichten hab ich es nicht so,
ich kann dir das 32er Wigit aber am Wochenende mal auf die Küchenwaage legen.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## othu (16. Juli 2011)

32er Widgit Kettenblatt black: 114,9gr


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Juli 2011)

autsch. gar nicht so leicht... 

hindernis ist vor allem das kettenblatt, was ja anderswo nicht zu bekommen ist.


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. September 2011)

so, nach einer einer kleinen kunstpause sind wieder einige dinge fertig geworden bzw. bin ich mir darüber im klaren geworden, welche parts drankommen sollen.

den anfang macht das xtr 980 schaltwerk. hier habe ich die tatsache, daß der  rahmen kein schaltauge hat, genutzt und das gelenk des schaltwerks direkt mit ersetzt bzw. in einem bauteil zusammengebracht:






die xtr-kurbel habe ich bearbeitet, da ich direkt auf 1x10 antrieb umstelle. also etwas geschliffen und dann von mad-line komplett schwarz eloxieren lassen, da mir die graue optik nicht so gut gefiel:






da ich schon grüne schrauben untergebracht habe, bleibt die farblinie titan/grün/schwarz bestehen. dazu paßt dieses hübsche kettenblatt:






übers wochenende wird geschraubt, dann gibt es neue bilder. im augenblick streßt mich das kettenführungsthema am meisten - da muß auf jeden fall noch was passieren.


----------



## zingel (7. Oktober 2011)

beim Excenter und Rahmendesign wird unnötig Gewicht draufgepappt, damit es mit 
einem empfindlichen Carbon-Ausfallende, nur einem Kettenblatt und supersoften Tune 
Spannern wieder wettgemacht werden kann.

für mich fehlt hier das Gesamtkonzept. Da wo's drauf ankommt ist Leichtbauschrott
und anderswo Zusatzgewicht, das gar nicht nötig wäre.


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> beim Excenter und Rahmendesign wird unnötig Gewicht draufgepappt, damit es mit
> einem empfindlichen Carbon-Ausfallende, nur einem Kettenblatt und supersoften Tune
> Spannern wieder wettgemacht werden kann.
> 
> ...



hi zingel,

das konzept hatte ich eingangs erläutert: geiler rohloff-rahmen, den ich nicht mehr hergeben will. aber auch nicht mehr mit rohloff fahren will. das ist mal die ausgangssitutation.

zu deinen punkten:
* ausfallende: 7 mm carbon ist sicherlich stabiler und unempfindlicher als alle üblichen ausfallenden.

* ein kettenblatt: hat nur bedingt was mit leichtbau zu tun. ist ein test, bisher paßt es in meiner region sehr gut.

* tune-spanner: ich bike seit 20 jahren, fahre seit über 10 jahren tune spanner ohne probs. früher hieß es alles muß steif sein (und bockhart), heute verbaut man wieder 27,2 stützen, erfindet flexende sitzstreben und ballonreifen, damit der komfort wieder stimmt. ich sage: nicht steif muß es sein, sondern halten. und das tun sie - nur eben leichter


----------



## zingel (7. Oktober 2011)

- bei mir bleiben Laufräder mit Tune Spannern nicht an ihrem Platz, obwohl sie maximal angezogen sind.
- 7mm Carbon sind wirklich saustabil
- nun willst du ja wieder ein Rohloff-Bike, also ist der Anfangs-Post überholt.

so saucool deine Arbeit auch ist, für mich bleibt's immer eine Bastelei, weil der Grundansatz eine Rohloff vorsieht.


----------



## Jendo (8. Oktober 2011)

Ob es eine Bastelei ist oder nicht - es ist wirklich sau cool! Freu mich auf neue Bilder.

mfg
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (9. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> - bei mir bleiben Laufräder mit Tune Spannern nicht an ihrem Platz, obwohl sie maximal angezogen sind.
> - 7mm Carbon sind wirklich saustabil



wirklich ? wo rutschen die denn hin' ? noch tiefer ins ausfallende ?


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Oktober 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> - nun willst du ja wieder ein Rohloff-Bike, also ist der Anfangs-Post überholt.
> 
> so saucool deine Arbeit auch ist, für mich bleibt's immer eine Bastelei, weil der Grundansatz eine Rohloff vorsieht.



ähh, habe ich mich irgendwo vertippt oder wie kommst du drauf? meine rohloff ist gerade verkauft und damit ist das kapitel zugeklappt.

zum grundansatz: ich verstehe jeden zweifler, aber: 

--> rotwild und andere hersteller verbauen oversized tretlager - habe ich auch! durch den quasi exzenter habe ich sogar die möglichkeit der feinanpassung was die geo betrifft. wenn es wirklich einen punkt gibt, der mich nach wie vor stört, dann ist es die is-aufnahme am hinterbau.


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Oktober 2011)

damit es hier mal weiter geht: neue fotos! 

mal die totale:




der tretlagerbereich im detail:




das ausfallende mit dem integrierten xtr-ausleger:




btw: die sram xx kassette schaltet perfekt! sowohl im vergleich zur xtr 9-fach als auch xt 10-fach.


----------



## bambusrad (25. Oktober 2011)

Hoch lebe der Edding!


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Oktober 2011)

bambusrad schrieb:


> Hoch lebe der Edding!



stimmt. das schaltwerk habe ich noch nicht angefaßt, aber wenn dann werden noch div. andere optimierungen vorgenommen. daher muss erstmal der edding reichen ;-)


----------



## bambusrad (25. Oktober 2011)

Tät noch nen schwarzen Kabelbinder montieren, wenn wir schon bei solchen Details sind


----------



## ronmen (25. Oktober 2011)

Was wiegt es denn zZ ?
vg
ron


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2011)

8,8


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> 8,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (25. September 2012)

ein update hat sich in der zwischenzeit noch ergeben. ich war immer unglücklich über die KeFü-montage am sitzrohr, daher habe ich mich hinreissen lassen und etwas gebastelt. 

ergbnis: eine carbonplatte, die eine e*thirteen xcx hält. 






montiert/fixiert über insg. 3 (titan)schrauben an dem excenter. da war genug "fleisch" vorhanden um die bohrungen zu setzen.






mit montierter kurbel ergibt sich eine cleane optik.


----------



## Sahnie (25. September 2012)

...ist aber immer noch ein riesen Klotz. Reicht denn nicht eine dünne Stange kurz über der Kette? (kann ja aus Titan sein) Dann kann die Kette doch auch nicht mehr herunter fallen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. September 2012)

na ja, das ding ist natürlich "nummer sicher". eine dezentere lösung würde mir auch besser gefallen. ich arbeite dran...


----------



## othu (26. September 2012)

Vielleicht so wie diese hier, finde ich sehr schick und dezent:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=495


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. September 2012)

oder evtl. so 



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mit einem RR Umwerfer und einem Adapter für Top Pull kannst du zweifach gut schalten und kommst mit dem Blech weiter Richtung gr. Kettenblatt... würde imho auch der Optik zugute kommen!



 schau doch mal in dem Thread vorbei


----------



## zingel (26. September 2012)

ronmen schrieb:


> wirklich ? wo rutschen die denn hin' ? noch tiefer ins ausfallende ?



uh war lange nicht mehr hier, die Ausfallenden waren etwa 10° nach vorne 
geneigt. Das hat genügt, dass die Nabe bei maximalem Antritt nach vorne-
unten wanderte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (28. September 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Vielleicht so wie diese hier, finde ich sehr schick und dezent:
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=495



nö, ist ja wieder montage am sitzrohr. ich bräuchte eine führung, die nicht oberhalb der kette durch eine schraube fixiert wird, dadurch baut auch die xcx so hoch. ich muß wohl nochmal tiefer ins www einsteigen...





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> oder evtl. so
> 
> schau doch mal in dem Thread vorbei





zingel schrieb:


> uh war lange nicht mehr hier, die Ausfallenden waren etwa 10° nach vorne
> geneigt. Das hat genügt, dass die Nabe bei maximalem Antritt nach vorne-
> unten wanderte.



ähh, jungs - seid ihr im richtigen thread?


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Isch meinte schon einen Mix aus meinem Vorschlag und deiner Selbstbaumontage


----------



## ronmen (2. Oktober 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Vielleicht so wie diese hier, finde ich sehr schick und dezent:
> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=495



wirklich dezenter als die ausgefeilte e.13 find ich die nun auch nicht.

klotz ? - habt ihr mal klotzartige kettenführungen gesehen 












Das "schlichte" Kefü Thema is schon ein solch alter Hut - den Bart koennen wir uns alle hundertmal um den Bauch wickeln - dezenter geht es nun mal nicht ohne auf eine gewisse Sicherheit verzichten zu wollen 

Grüße


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Oktober 2012)

je länger ich mir die xcx anschaue, um so mehr ärgere ich mich über den umbau. 75% der masse im sichtbaren bereich (also über dem kettenblatt) ist nutzlos bzw. ohne funktion.








wenn man diese kettenführung adaptiert und nur die schiene an meine carbonplatte anbringt, sollte das schon deutlich dezenter ausschauen. dann weiß ich ja was ich am nächsten wochenende machen werde...


----------

